# getting a gun license in NYC



## kmn5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all
I'm in NYC, and I'm looking to get a handgun for home protection
I'm over 35 and never been arrested, 
What's the processes to go about getting a license, and how much would it cost?
If a handgun if too hard to get I'm open to a rifle/shotgun (guessing licenses for those should be easier to get)

also how long is a license good for before it needs to be renewed, and is the renewal cost the same as the initial license?

thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Unless you're a millionaire, celebrity or a retired cop, its near impossible to get a carry permit in NYC. Mayor Bloomberg has been tightening the rules, so its not getting any easier.


----------



## kmn5 (Jul 2, 2009)

kev74 said:


> Unless you're a millionaire, celebrity or a retired cop, its near impossible to get a carry permit in NYC. Mayor Bloomberg has been tightening the rules, so its not getting any easier.


yeah I'm not even dreaming for one of those,
just looking to get a home license


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

From what I've read it is exceptionallly difficult. Multiple visits down to 1 police plaza, close to a $500 fee and over 6 months of waiting. King bloomberg keeps a tight ship in his kingdom, ccw's are impossible to get unless you know people (of course he doesnt need one because he has armed guards and police escorts). But apply for it and give it your best shot, I would if I still lived in the city. There are multiple stories people have posted on the internet about the process, they shouldn't be too difficult to find.

To find the permit information straight from nyc's finest go to google and type "nypd gun permit" and follow the first link that comes up.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Not that hard at all. Just ask Plaxibo Burris.


----------

